# Diferencias entre LM3914, LM3915, LM3916 en Vumetro



## pachideqro (Jul 25, 2008)

Hola a todos! me ando armando una mezcladora para la banda, hasta ahora todo va bien gracias al mundo de información que he encontrado por acá solamente me salta una duda que es mas curiosidad.

Hace rato armé un VUmetro con un lm3914 pero al llegar a casa y revisar el foro me doy cuenta que la mayoría usa lm3915 o lm3916, existe alguna diferencia de peso entre estos integrados? por que la sensibilidad de mi VUmetro no es muy buena que digamos así que empiezo a dudar.... gracias por su tiempo y apoyo.
Pablo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 25, 2008)

La diferencia es en la representación según la entrada de tensión.
El LM3914 es lineal como un voltímetro
El LM3915 es en pasos de 3db
y el LM3916 en una escala de -20. -10, -7, -5, -3, -1, 0, 1, 2, 3db (Logaritmica)


Edit:
Si es para emplear como VUMeter, el ideal es el LM3916 por el tipo de escala.


----------



## pachideqro (Jul 25, 2008)

sobres! te agradezco mucho tu ayuda... ahora todo queda aclarado.
Cuidate y pásala chido


----------



## chiqoelectro (Dic 9, 2008)

yo supongo qe no pero igual pregunto,, tienen el mismo esquema los 3 integrados?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 9, 2008)

¿ Te fijaste en el datasheet ?


----------



## chiqoelectro (Dic 9, 2008)

nop, qeria saltearme ese paso jaja, ahora los veo


----------



## danie uribe (Dic 14, 2009)

buenas noches, tengo una pregunta tal vez muy tonta, estoy armando un vumetro con el lm3914, todo anda bien pero en realidad no se como adaptarlo a la salida por ejemplo de una grabadora.
en el proteus funciona bien, pero no lo se acondicionar para que suene la musica y funcione el vumetro.
si me pueden ayudar muchisimas gracias.


----------



## maqui (Dic 15, 2009)

danie uribe dijo:


> buenas noches, tengo una pregunta tal vez muy tonta, estoy armando un vumetro con el lm3914, todo anda bien pero en realidad no se como adaptarlo a la salida por ejemplo de una grabadora.
> en el proteus funciona bien, pero no lo se acondicionar para que suene la musica y funcione el vumetro.
> si me pueden ayudar muchisimas gracias.



Yo en principio creo que lo ams idoneo es acer una doble salida, una para los altavoces que uses y otra para el vumetro, al menos asi me lo ice yo, y si tambien pienso que el lm3916 es mas idoneo, lo notaras bien si lo camias.


----------



## fliadepepo (Sep 24, 2011)

hola recientemente arme un vumetro de 10 led http://www.taringa.net/posts/imagenes/4560016/Vumetro-De-10-Leds.html y queria saver si puedo aumentar la sensibilidad cambiando el capacitor. desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2011)

¿ Y si armás el circuito original del datashiit de National ?

http://www.national.com/mpf/LM/LM3915.html#Overview 

*LM3915*


----------



## IxMagoxI (Oct 31, 2011)

hola  , una pregunta, yo quiero hacer un vumetro "grande", onda en cuadrados de 10x10cm poner 1 o 2 led, y que sea de 10columna por 9filas, tendria que hacer 10 vumetro con lm3915, pero mi pregunta seria para variar la frecuencia de audio entre ellos, le tendria que cambiar alguna resistencia ?, o hacer un filtro que me tire los, agudo, medio, grave y de ahi conectar los vumetro, o simplemente lo puedo regular todos con la resistencia variable que lleva ?, muchas gracias, saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2011)

IxMagoxI dijo:


> hola  , una pregunta, yo quiero hacer un vumetro "grande", onda en cuadrados de 10x10cm poner 1 o 2 led, y que sea de 10columna por 9filas, tendria que hacer 10 vumetro con lm3915, pero mi pregunta seria para variar la frecuencia de audio entre ellos, le tendria que cambiar alguna resistencia ?, o hacer un filtro que me tire los, agudo, medio, grave y de ahi conectar los vumetro, o simplemente lo puedo regular todos con la resistencia variable que lleva ?, muchas gracias, saludos.



Lo que estas buscando es el tema de este post:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/analizador-espectro-audio-50170/


----------



## IxMagoxI (Oct 31, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo que estas buscando es el tema de este post:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/analizador-espectro-audio-50170/



a ok, gracias por responder, ocea que con unos cuantos lm3915 ni *de casualidad* no ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2011)

IxMagoxI dijo:


> a ok, gracias por responder, ocea que con unos cuantos lm3915 ni *de casualidad* no ?



Se puede hacer con varios LM39xx, pero es mas efectivo y económico hacerlo multiplexado.


*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## hervasc (Ene 4, 2012)

hasta cuantos leds puedo conectar en serie a cada salida de  nivel del lm3914????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2012)

Eso depende de la tensión de alimentación (entre 3 y 20 Vdc) , del color de los leds y algún otro detalle.

Alimentado con 3 Vdc solo podría ser uno , alimentado con 20 Vdc . . . tendrías que probar hasta cuantos  . Dos estoy seguro que enciende !

Saludos !


----------

